# Cold lake



## Mtg (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi
Been offered 2 year temp work visa with a company in cold lake.
Anyone have any info on cold lake or does anyone know any lmo holders looking for car mechanics anywhere in canada?
Thanks


----------



## smurf08 (Jul 19, 2012)

Can you work on trucks? I think the company my hubby works for is wanting mechanics in Lloydminster


----------



## Mtg (Mar 25, 2013)

smurf08 said:


> Can you work on trucks? I think the company my hubby works for is wanting mechanics in Lloydminster


sorry im an automotive mechanic
just a bit worried that it may be a culture shock for us moving to a remote town

Mtg


----------

